# Temporary & Permanent Permit



## nicosuisse (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello,
I know a lot has been written about this matter, but I thought my case was a little bit different. 
I am married to a South African citizen for 9 years.
We moved to South Africa 3 months ago. I entered SA on a tourist visa that will expire on April 21st.
I got the documents translated (Birth Certificate, Marriage Certificate, Criminal Record) + X ray and medical report.
I also have a flight ticket back to Europe for next week just in case.
My question is: what should I apply for. Can I apply for temporary spousal visa and permanent permit at the same time? Until I get the temporary visa, can I stay in SA or must I return to Europe? Must I give 2 original of each documents or copies are OK?
Another question: we live near Sandton/ Johannesburg. I went to HA in Randburg, but I was told they don't process the visa applications and I have to go to Germiston, Soweto or to town. I thought of going to Germiston, what do you please advise?
And last but not least, do I have to go with my wife to HA?

Thank you very much in advance for your help.
Regards


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi nicosuisse



> Can I apply for temporary spousal visa and permanent permit at the same time?


Yes.



> Until I get the temporary visa, can I stay in SA or must I return to Europe?


You can, but it can sometimes give issues at passport control when boarding back to SA in foreign countries. What nationality are you? If EU/French as your profile suggests, then it should be fine.



> Must I give 2 original of each documents or copies are OK?


Originals as far as possible, for the rest a certified copy is best. Keep printed and digital copies of everything in the unfortunate, yet possible, event that HA loses your application.



> Another question: we live near Sandton/ Johannesburg. I went to HA in Randburg, but I was told they don't process the visa applications and I have to go to Germiston, Soweto or to town. I thought of going to Germiston, what do you please advise?


This is strange, what visa applications do they not perform?



> And last but not least, do I have to go with my wife to HA?


No, you can go alone. Or a person/lawyer with a power of attorney can represent you and neither you nor your wife need to go.

Hope this helps!


----------



## nicosuisse (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for your quick reply, this really helps a lot.
As for the certified copies, how can I certify them?
And for Randburg, we were told they don't process any kind of visas at all. I was quite surprised, but their answer was very firm. Does it make sense?

Thank you again.




LegalMan said:


> Hi nicosuisse
> 
> 
> Yes.
> ...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Copies can be certified with any commissioner of oaths, so this means at a police station, school, church, etc. Fastest is usually popping into a lawyers office or a police station.

Regarding Randburg, I'll check with our lawyers and let you know which is the best place to apply.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi nicosuisse

Out of the following places where you can apply, Soweto is the best:

Pretoria
Germiston
Springs
Randfontein
Johannesburg
Soweto
Vereeniging

All the best!


----------

